# Dr. Becker: 13 best and worst foods for dogs



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Dr. Becker's opinion on the 13 best and worst dog foods: The Best and Worst Pet Foods


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Great article. I have to pick up that book to get some recipes for Aolani.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks for sharing .


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Susan!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you .


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Suzanne, do you have the book she is endorsing? I know you home cook for Nikki and Keiko. Do you do raw or cooked, and are you using a recipe from this book? Just wondering?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> Suzanne, do you have the book she is endorsing? I know you home cook for Nikki and Keiko. Do you do raw or cooked, and are you using a recipe from this book? Just wondering?



I have her book, yes. It's good, and it's easy to follow. I do cooked food, as I think it's a littler easier on Nikki's liver. I am not using a recipe from the book.

However, my recipe is almost identical to the recipes in the book, just different vitamins. I got my recipe from a holistic vet 2 years ago, and I now use Animal Essentials vitamins, calcium, kelp and enzymes added to the food. 

I usually home cook, but I occasionally use Dr. Harvey's pre-mix with chicken or beef. 

I am just starting to give them canned boneless, skinless sardines (just sardines, plus their vitamins) once a week for the Omega 3's, as it's cheaper than buying fish oil. I also have a bag of Grandma Lucy's on hand just in case I get sick or something and I can't home cook. 

There's a long answer to a short question, lol.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I have her book, yes. It's good, and it's easy to follow. I do cooked food, as I think it's a littler easier on Nikki's liver. I am not using a recipe from the book.
> 
> However, my recipe is almost identical to the recipes in the book, just different vitamins. I got my recipe from a holistic vet 2 years ago, and I now use Animal Essentials vitamins, calcium, kelp and enzymes added to the food.
> 
> ...


 Suzan, 
I home cook and follow Dr. Beckers recipes. Was wondering do
you add the organ meat it calls for, I can't seem to find them
on this island. I just make sure I have the the total poundage
of meat it calls for. Do you think this is ok or would the protein
level be off?
i


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

mary-anderson said:


> Suzan,
> I home cook and follow Dr. Beckers recipes. Was wondering do
> you add the organ meat it calls for, I can't seem to find them
> on this island. I just make sure I have the the total poundage
> ...



I really don't know whether it is okay or not, but my guess is that you do the best you can. 

My recipe doesn't call for organ meat, although I know it's healthy to use. I can't find much around here except for liver, and the smell kinda turns me off. I have a really really sensitive nose. 

You might put a call in to her and see if you can receive an answer to your question.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I really don't know whether it is okay or not, but my guess is that you do the best you can.
> 
> My recipe doesn't call for organ meat, although I know it's healthy to use. I can't find much around here except for liver, and the smell kinda turns me off. I have a really really sensitive nose.
> 
> You might put a call in to her and see if you can receive an answer to your question.


Yeah I'm not to keen on the smell or texture. Thank for replying, I
going to try to contact her.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

That was a very informative article. Alot of things it discussed was all new to me. Canned vs. kibble does make sense because of the moisture content. My malt rarely drinks out of her water bowl so I am always thinking up ways to get her hydrated. I gave her rice, veggies and scrambled eggs and I added water to make it soupy. She inhaled it of course.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you for the video, Suzan! It really layed out the order from healthiest to least healthy which is important.

I think several members here on SM feed a homecooked diet that is not nutritionally proven (ie: feeding a protein with a few random veggies, etc) or complete. Hopefully they will see this and be able to modify the diet they feed!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I am just starting to give them canned boneless, skinless sardines (just sardines, plus their vitamins) once a week for the Omega 3's, as it's cheaper than buying fish oil. I also have a bag of Grandma Lucy's on hand just in case I get sick or something and I can't home cook. 

There's a long answer to a short question, lol.[/QUOTE]

Hi, Suzan! Why sardines without the bones and skin?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Lindy said:


> I am just starting to give them canned boneless, skinless sardines (just sardines, plus their vitamins) once a week for the Omega 3's, as it's cheaper than buying fish oil. I also have a bag of Grandma Lucy's on hand just in case I get sick or something and I can't home cook.
> 
> There's a long answer to a short question, lol.


Hi, Suzan! Why sardines without the bones and skin?[/QUOTE]

It's just easier for me because that is what we eat, so I just buy one kind. Either kind should be fine. Sardine bones are tiny.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm getting her book. I feed raw for everyone except Kayla, who has bladder stone issues.. I'm looking for a raw diet for her too.. I feed assorted ground meats with organs and bones in some of it.. To that I add Honest kitchen Preference, hydrated. I give salmon oil, and or sardines. For supplements I use Berte's Naturals.. in the form of the ultra Probiotics and their Daily Blend supplement.. Sometimes I throw in a dollop of plain yogurt.. They all love it and are thriving.. If any one has an idea to make this better I'd love to hear it.. Jayne


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Jayne said:


> I'm getting her book. I feed raw for everyone except Kayla, who has bladder stone issues.. I'm looking for a raw diet for her too.. I feed assorted ground meats with organs and bones in some of it.. To that I add Honest kitchen Preference, hydrated. I give salmon oil, and or sardines. For supplements I use Berte's Naturals.. in the form of the ultra Probiotics and their Daily Blend supplement.. Sometimes I throw in a dollop of plain yogurt.. They all love it and are thriving.. If any one has an idea to make this better I'd love to hear it.. Jayne


It sounds pretty good to me. The book will help you make sure of that.


----------

